# Just To Cute!! Lots of pictures!



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

I took some pictures of the rescues when they where having there snack.
They all just loved it, and where so cute so i took some pictures to share with everyone.
Here is the lovely female Baby!








Here is Ann!








And then I look at the boys and see this lol. They do a good job at making it lot like they are in jail. 








Then i turn to my left 1 more time and the same thing.








Just some cute pictures of them eating.
















Stuart loves the wheel, he even loves to eat in it.


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Awwwh ! So cute :lol: !! I wish my girlies cages were that clean :|


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

That's so cute how the white ones all climbing on the bars are mashed together! I love when rats or mice squish themselves into a big heap. 
*SO CUTE*


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Do any of these have homes to go to yet?


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank You so much everyone! There all just the best and im going to miss them when they go to there homes!!

Stace87: Yes they do have homes about 7 or 8 of them!  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Starshine said:


> Stace87: Yes they do have homes about 7 or 8 of them!  Thanks for asking.


That's good  I hope the rest find homes. Many left?


----------



## rattielvr (Aug 4, 2008)

theyre so cute the way they are grabbing at the bars like "let me out of here!" lol


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Aw, I love the picture of the three black boys. "Puppy eyes," psh. "Ratty eyes" are so much more effective.


----------



## rattielvr (Aug 4, 2008)

Got to love the rattie eyes haha


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

lol thanks guys!!  No kidding after walking in the room and seeing ratties in jail they got to come out for a long play time and treats.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

adorable! and so many. i love the pic where all of them are on the bars together with their little tummies showing lol. nice pics


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Loved the pictures especially the white gangsters hanging on the bars.
Whenever my rats do that I have to let them out, it's irresistible and they know how to get their way. I know they must be thinking, " There she comes, drama, drama!"


----------



## Supermunchie (Jun 28, 2008)

Aw! They are all so cute! I love the first picture, so gorgeous!
Sorry if you have already been asked this question, are you going to keep any?


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

To cute!
Jess x


----------



## J88ace (Sep 1, 2008)

wow i got m first rat today and i love him already, you are so lucky i want as many rats as i can fit in my room


----------

